# Blazer draft priorities



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is my Blazer draft priority list:

1. Marvin Williams Profile 








2. Bogut Profile 








3. Tiago Splitter Profile 








4. Rudy Fernandez Profile 








5. Fran Vazquez Profile 









I think that we will get around the #5 pick in the draft and this is who I list as my priorities in the draft. I think both Bogut and Williams will both be gone by our pick and we will end up with Splitter.....Nash had extensive workouts last summer before the draft and was heavily interested in the youngster and now after a year of maturing and working on his game I think that he is most likely our selection......I haven't seen much of his game, but he must have improved a lot since last year for people to be so high on him.

I would be more than happy if we traded our 1st round pick and another player for a quality shooting guard and then draft Rudy Fernandez as well to take turns backing up Telfair and the shooting guard position.....

What does your priority list look like?.......


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I like the thought of 2 and 4 but I would really like to know how tall Rudy actually is. I would take Green over everyone on that list besides Bogut.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

1) Marvin Williams
2) Andrew Bogut
3) Gerald Green
4) Nemanja Aleksandrov
5) Chris Taft


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Maybe I'm missing something with Marvin Williams. In drafting him would the Blazers be drafting the "best player available" or would the hope be that either he or Outlaw would become the starting "2" or would one (or several) of the current SFs be moved?

Hmm.... Maybe I should go read the thread on the topic, eh? :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something with Marvin Williams. In drafting him would the Blazers be drafting the "best player available" or would the hope be that either he or Outlaw would become the starting "2" or would one (or several) of the current SFs be moved?


Best player available.....Gains strength and could become power forward of future.....


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Maybe it 's the emotion of the Championship game still fresh in my mind - but Sean May should be considered!!

He was a monster in that game. He's solid, 6-9, 260lbs, and fundamentally sound. He showed good leadership during the game too. Something our team lacks.

Should May be in the Top 5 Picks?


My List:
1) Bogut
2) M Williams
3) Sean May
4) Green
5) Splitter

Regardless, I think May will slip into the lottery and possibly push someone down to us at #5.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Green definitely has to be on the list....

Wow Redhot, you and Canzano think alike... You should really see someone about that :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Green definitely has to be on the list....
> 
> Wow Redhot, you and Canzano think alike... You should really see someone about that :biggrin:



I think May is a lot like Battier. You don't take him with a top 6 pick (or really, a top 10 pick). I think this is just a 'hot ticket" type player. He's a solid player, but you run the risk of going Ed O'Bannon on ourselves.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wonder if may can play the pf?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Well HAP....IQ, heart & hustle will go a LONG way in making you a player. May has the talent, he has the head and he has the heart.....What is NOT to like? On a team with no less than 4/5 1st round NBA picks, he was BY FAR the best player. He was THE player who carried them to the championship. IF he measures out at 6'9 (and not 6'7 or so) then what is the downside? He is a top 5 pick if he declares IMO. Is Elton Brand really that much of a better player? I don't think so....


1) Marvin Williams - Bogut isn't even close to this guys potential ceiling. A future NBA All Star.

2) Andrew Bogut - VERY good player, not sure he is a future star though.

3) Chris Paul - A very good PG, not sure he is a star either or that he is the 3rd best player, but I am confident that one of ATL, NO or CHA (or UTA?) would take him.

4) Sean May - You can't tell me that some european (Splitter, Andriuskevicius...please, Aleksandrov, Vasquez) putting up pedestrian statistics is better than this kid....Give me a break. 

5) Deron Williams - I think he is a BETTER PG than Paul. Better passer, sees the floor better, better leader, better size, better defender, better bball IQ...I wouldn't be surprised at all to see UTA take him. He would be an Excellent fit for them. I think he COULD sneak into the top 3 even. It all depends on teams need. IMO he is the #1 PG in the draft, even with Paul.

6)Gerald Green - He is still a project, not nearly ready for the NBA, but no more than JR Smith, Telfair or Jo.Smith were, and they were able to contribute. GREAT size, nice shooting stroke, good ball fakes, good hops. What's not to like? Just don't expect him to be much of a force for the next few years.

7) Chris Taft - I preface this with an "IF" , With Taft, its all about his head and his heart. What is his desrie level? Is he just content to go thru the motions? To be an NBA player? TAlent-Wise he is top 3 in this draft IMO, but he doesn't APPEAR to ahve 1/2 the desire\heart that MAy does and that is great cause for concern to me. But if he checks out good in that dept (and how do you check that?) then he is a top 5 talent guaranteed, possibly higher.

After that you have a collection of players like Felton, Splitter, Aleksandrov, Andriuskevicius, Bargnani, Granger, Wright, Vasquez, Jack, Diogu, Villanueva, Fernandez & Tomas who will round out the lottery.


Blazer Priorites?
1) Marvin Williams
2) Marvin Williams
3) Marvin Williams
4) Rinse & repeat.....

Seriously?

1) Marvin Williams
2) Andrew Bogut
3) Gerald Green
4) Sean May 
5) Chris Taft

Although I REALLY like Deron Williams and Rudy Fernandez, and Andrea Bargnani is intriguing to me, though I know little about him other than what I have read (RED FLAG, RED FLAG)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

As of right now there is no indication that May is even declaring. 

My Priority list

!. Bogut
2. Williams Jr.
3. Green
4. Splitter
5. Chris Taft


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Not one solid NBA-ready shooting guard in the bunch.... what luck.... 

Too bad we didn't get this pick two years ago... draft Dwyane Wade : )


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I agree with Hap about May. He might not be as bad as Ed O'Bannon, he might be a solid player like Battier, but was Battier really worth a number six pick and is May really worth a top five or six pick? I don't think so. If we do pick him, I will accept that the Blazers know better than me, but I suspect that there will be a better player at our pick.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I have not watched any college ball for ages...

Can Marvin Williams play SG for us? or is he destined to be added to the mix of SF if we add him


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Not one solid NBA-ready shooting guard in the bunch.... what luck....
> 
> Too bad we didn't get this pick two years ago... draft Dwyane Wade : )


To be fair, who though Wade was an NBA ready SG when he came out?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Green definitely has to be on the list....
> 
> Wow Redhot, you and Canzano think alike... You should really see someone about that :biggrin:


For those interested, here is the article.

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/john_canzano/index.ssf?/base/sports/1112695266167100.xml


> We can only hope Portland realizes how far away it is from being complete. And we can only hope the front office realizes how drafting the best available player is the wise move.



Good idea, draft the best player. I agree 100% with this idea.




> There may be more heralded players available when Portland is drafting. The potential of North Carolina freshman Marvin Williams is intriguing and Williams might somehow be available. But there's no way the Blazers should choose a world of potential over a world of substance.
> 
> We already know how that works out.



But, you can ignore the last statement if the player is young, because of Qyntel Woods. Nevermind that Telfair and Outlaw are showing flashes and Jermaine O'Neal turned into a pretty good player, even if it wasn't with us, taking a young player with potential is a bad idea.




> The Blazers have too much youth, and reportedly are using some kind of brainy "Moneyball" philosophy to help shape their draft, but most of what makes May the right choice has nothing to do with numbers.



If the Blazers take a young player and find that they have more young players than they really need, they could always trade one of them for an experienced player. The problem with that idea though it that it assumes that the young player will be any good, and we already know he'll be the next Qyntel Woods, so we better play is safe with a player we know won't be great, but won't be horrible either.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> .......Wow Redhot, you and Canzano think alike... You should really see someone about that :biggrin:


OK caught me. I had just finished one of the morning "S's" with the morning paper. But, [shudder] Canzano might be right.

I do have a serious thought though; As I am tired of (POTENTIAL)talent being UN-realized in the NBA, *this team* needs some solid, fundamental B-ball players!! Isn't May the best one of these?

Williams, Green have all that potential talent. May seem to have the heart I love watching.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok I have to ask...May is on a high profile team and has gotten very very little press prior to last night/today. Why is that?


Another thing I'd point out is Nick Collison. Nick had a phenominal Championship game as a senior at Kansas. Sure Nick missed all of last year, and is playing fairly well this year, but was he a top 5 pick?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

The way I see it, the Blazers' top needs are a starting 2G and a backup PF. There aren't any of #1 need (SG) available in this draft, and we already have a first-round pick at that spot from last season who is deserving of a chance at the backup spot. So, forget wasting the pick on a SG. There are plenty of good PF's in the draft and, given Zach's questionable status coming back off of knee surgery, it would be silly to pass on a quality prospect at that position. I'm not sure which one is the best yet, but Sean May was pretty darned impressive last night. If we draft yet another SF prospect, I'm going to uke:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I was really liking the idea of drafting Marvin after I saw his 1st few performances in the tournament, but I see his last couple performances have been far from impressive. Yes, I realize he is a 6th man on the deepest team in the nation, but if he is really worthy of a top 2 pick, I think I'd want to see more. Does he do one thing really well? I am really leaning towards Andrew Bogut right now as my top priority, and if we can get him lower, I may take Gerald Green or Chris Taft over Marvin. Who knows, my impression may change a few more times.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Ok I have to ask...May is on a high profile team and has gotten very very little press prior to last night/today. Why is that?
> 
> 
> Another thing I'd point out is Nick Collison. Nick had a phenominal Championship game as a senior at Kansas. Sure Nick missed all of last year, and is playing fairly well this year, but was he a top 5 pick?


Agreed, I see a lot of Collision in May. I wouldn't waste a pick on him. I'd go with the more athletic guy in Christ Taft, who can also double up as a cetner. Not to mention Taft plays some nice defense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think people are missing my point. I didn't say that May wasn't a good player, or that he won't be a good role player. 

but that you don't take role players with the #1-6 picks (our potential range). If the blazers can get a 2nd 1st round pick, (in the mid teens, early 20's) and he's there, sure grab him. But not with the #3, 4 or #5 picks.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

agreed hap when can the college and high schooler start declearing?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Here's what the report says about Splitter:



> Very athletic player. Prefers to play on the outside. Shies away from contact.


Hmm. Sounds too much like Rasheed Wallace to me.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I wouldn't shy away from Green just because he's young or a "project". Our whole freaking team is young and a project. 

Why not get one more young guy, we're rebuilding right now anyway. He'll have plenty of time to develop, and once he starts to hit his stride he should be able to slide in right next to an All-Star lineup of Sebastian Telfair, Travis Outlaw, and Zach Randolph... :biggrin:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Should May be in the Top 5 Picks?


Not a chance! None!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> I wouldn't shy away from Green just because he's young or a "project". Our whole freaking team is young and a project.
> 
> Why not get one more young guy, we're rebuilding right now anyway. He'll have plenty of time to develop, and once he starts to hit his stride he should be able to slide in right next to an All-Star lineup of Sebastian Telfair, Travis Outlaw, and Zach Randolph... :biggrin:


I just dont see the sense in drafting another inexperienced player.....And how would such a "high profile" high school project feel about sitting deep on the end of the bench......

And from what Patterson and Nash have insinuated, they expect us to compete next year or the year after.....I just dont see that with Green.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think Bogut is target #1, followed by Marvin and Green. I dot realistically think we can get Bogut or Marvin unless we get a top 2 pick, or trade up. Green is the only guy I would take at #5. He seems very good, but if the Blazer scouts do not think he is going to be a great player, I think we should try and do this trade. 

Blazers 2005 1st round pick(#5) for Toronto's 1st round pick(#8), Philidelphia's 1st round pick(#15) and a future pick. 

Listen, I think this Blazer team will be in the lotto again in 2006. Probably will get a top 5 pick again also. Maby we should come to the conclusion that their are no franchise players avaliable at #5(Remember, this is assuming the Blazer scouting staff doesnt think Green has "it") and wait to grab out "future" SG till 2006. With the 8th and 15th picks, we can take Antoine Wright at 8 and Sean May at 15. Then, in 2006 we can try and snag Rudy Gay or some other super talented SG/SF.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Maby we should come to the conclusion that their are no franchise players avaliable at #5(Remember, this is assuming the Blazer scouting staff doesnt think Green has "it") and wait to grab out "future" SG till 2006.


Waiting for next year and doing a deal like that is another possiblity as well.....Knowing Nash's patience for not pulling the trigger (particularly a SG before the deadline) I could see Nash doing something like this if he feels that next years lottery picks will be a lot better....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:



> Best player available.....Gains strength and could become power forward of future.....


That definetly wouldn't be the best thing to utilize Marvins skills. 

Why bulk up when he is already such a skilled wing player, gifted with such athleticism. I mean he plays post in college because he is a tall, lanky, but strong guy, but that is college. He is going to be a small forward in the league no doubt.

And about that Toronto trade.. 5 for 8,15, AND a future first? Come on. I wouldn't even do 5 for 8 and 15.. tell me adding another first rounder. Do you honestly think a team is going to give up a mid first round pick and another first rounder, and there mid-lottery pick to move up like four or five spots? Thats ridiculous.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> And about that Toronto trade.. 5 for 8,15, AND a future first? Come on. I wouldn't even do 5 for 8 and 15.. tell me adding another first rounder. Do you honestly think a team is going to give up a mid first round pick and another first rounder, and there mid-lottery pick to move up like four or five spots? Thats ridiculous.


I dont think it's too rediculous

Depends on how much their sold on one of the top 5 picks.....If their as sold on one of top 5 picks as they were last year on Araujo (bust) then I could easily see them doing it.....

With their management history on drafts, their giving up of McGrady and their horrible trade of Carter I could easily see them doing something like that....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I dont think it's too rediculous
> 
> Depends on how much their sold on one of the top 5 picks.....If their as sold on one of top 5 picks as they were last year on Araujo (bust) then I could easily see them doing it.....
> 
> With their management history on drafts, their giving up of McGrady and their horrible trade of Carter I could easily see them doing something like that....


Even if they are sold on a guy like Green for instance, I still don't think they'll trade up to get him. With pretty much no tradeable assets, the only way to surrond Chris Bosh with talent is with the draft, and we have four draft picks in the next two years. So we're not giving up three of those to move up FOUR spots! That is ridiculous in every sense of the word.

I'm not even going to go into how stupid that Araujo bust comment is. 

and What does giving up McGrady or there trade of Carter have anything to do with the draft?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think that, if the rumors that TO has fallen in deep love with Green are true, they would make a trade like that. Maby not with the future 1st, but that would be their only possible way to get Green IMO.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I'm not even going to go into how stupid that Araujo bust comment is.


Its not a stupid comment, they could have gotten him at the end of the first round if they wanted to.....He will never live up to where he was drafted....



> and What does giving up McGrady or there trade of Carter have anything to do with the draft?


It shows that their management tends to make boneheaded mistakes.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

I think there is no way in hell we should pass on Gerald Green unless we can get Bogut/Williams 

Also imo DONT draft another pg telfair will be better than any pg in this draft


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I think who we should aim for is Rashard McCants from UNC for SG and with our upper pick take the top possible player. McCants reminds me of Redd. Hes a good player who is under valued.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

My Blazer List...(If we drafted at 4/5)
1) Andrew Bogut
2) Marvin Williams
3T) Chris Taft
3T) Gerald Green
5) Antoine Wright
6) Andrea Bargani
7) Tiago Spliter
8) Marty Andrevicus
9) Fran Vazquez
10) Deron Williams/Chris Paul/ Raymond Felton


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Bogut, Green,.............................everyone else.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It is too early to tell until the raffle balls are picked for the lotto. We don't know if Portland needs to trade up, down or go nowhere to get the player they want. That being said,

I would go with Bogut if available because I like the idea of two 7' players patrolling the paint, and I think Bogut will be better then Zach because his game is more rounded, he is a better defender, has better range, and is a better passer. Plus I feel Portland can trade for a SG who is more proven then what they could get in the draft. 

If Portland happened to luck out, get Bogut, and then could work to obtain say, Larry Hughes, an up and coming SG with good passing skills, they would achieve the following:

1) Toughen up the middle.(Defense, Rebounding)
2) Obtain another 2 outside threats.
3) Improve the passing on the team (Bogut and Hughes are both excellent passers).
4. Increase the defensive pressure on the perimeter so that teams actually have to work to get interior passes and open shots.

Basically Portland would take a big step forward in solving all the problems plaguing the team now, plus solving the big one, of getting rid of the midget shooting guard.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

As nice as it would be to get a Huges type player, I want to start Outlaw at the 2.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its not a stupid comment, they could have gotten him at the end of the first round if they wanted to.....He will never live up to where he was drafted....
> 
> It shows that their management tends to make boneheaded mistakes.


Hoffa would have been snatched up by Utahs second pick for sure. Do you not think Babcock tried to trade down and get Araujo along with something else? I think thats obvious. That was stated numerous times by him. The thing was teams like Golden State, Seattle and Utah were all in love with him and would have snatched him up. 

Will he ever live up to where he was drafted? I don't think so, but that remains to be seen. But you called him a bust 70 games into his career, and thats pretty ignorant, especially considering hes a big man.

And the T-Mac situation happened under another general manager, and yes the vince carter trade looks horrible right now in a lot of peoples eyes, but his value was only going to drop even further down, and it wasn't worth the risk of holding onto him, and thats the best they could get. Trade cannot be judged till those two first round picks are made. Now, this trade would look even more horrible had we used the two picks to move up four spots in the draft.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the contract on NVE should give us something nice and maybe we will get lucky


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Until he actually produces "Hoffa" is a bust. Sorry, but he has done VERY little to justify his draft postion. He is by nio means a bust...yet, but to declare that he was a good pick at this date is fanboy logic IMO. He has done NOTHING to warrant high praise as a lottery pick.

And Rashad McCants is a FLIPPIN HEADCASE. POR would be DUMB DUMB DUMB to go near this kid, he was CONSISTENTLY in Roy Willimas' doghouse. The guy is undersized, has a bad attitude, displays weird behavior, doesn't listen to his coach, shows no interest in defense & floats in\out of games. What's not to like?

You want the media to have a feild day? Then have POR select this walking timebomb. I'd give it a month before things became a PERSISTANT headache for mgmt. 

No thanks.....

Green or Taft, maybe Deron Williams or trade down....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Until he actually produces "Hoffa" is a bust. Sorry, but he has done VERY little to justify his draft postion. He is by nio means a bust...yet, but to declare that he was a good pick at this date is fanboy logic IMO. He has done NOTHING to warrant high praise as a lottery pick.


When did I ever say Hoffa was a good pick? I didn't agree with the pick, but I can see where Babcock is coming from. And you just contradicted yourself, by saying until he produces hes a bust, but he is by no means a bust yet.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Who in their right minds would be in love with "Hoffa" in the first place??? :rofl:


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

im not a blazer fan but if i was i wouldnt care if it was a hs'er or not i would think most blazer fans want to be in full rebuild mode and not consider the abdur rahim van exels ratliffs the core of the team but guys to weed them out..

but i dont know if the owners is hell bent on making the playoffs just to get the seats filled those few games and the extra money rather then lok at the long term goal of the team and bite the bullet for a few more years..


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> And you just contradicted yourself, by saying until he produces hes a bust, but he is by no means a bust yet.


LOL...yep just reread my own confusing post.

What I meant was he has done nothing to justify where he was picked. He is not a "bust" yet, I don't think you can really say that about any player less than 1yr after they were drafted. However, I certainly think TOR reached for him, and I personally think he won't amount to that much in the league. I think as time goes by, there will be SEVERAL players picked after him who will be FAR better players.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Rashad McCants is a FLIPPIN HEADCASE. POR would be DUMB DUMB DUMB to go near this kid, he was CONSISTENTLY in Roy Willimas' doghouse. The guy is undersized, has a bad attitude, displays weird behavior, doesn't listen to his coach, shows no interest in defense & floats in\out of games. What's not to like?
> 
> You want the media to have a feild day? Then have POR select this walking timebomb. I'd give it a month before things became a PERSISTANT headache for mgmt.


Though I usually try not to judge a guy's character (what do I really know?), Rashad McCants seems like he is just loaded with issues in his makeup. He seems like such a prima donna. Physically he's a little small, but he does have great length, good hops, and is a walking jump shot... I think physically he could become a solid starter in the league with RIP and Redd type potencial... but man he seems like a loser between the ears. The way he acted after Carolina beat Illinois made me cringe, and he has had issues throughout his Tar Heel career. 

Maybe he's just misunderstood, but from where I sit... pass.

STOMP


----------



## BlazingHeat (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Bogut would be a really bad pick for the Blazers, he would probably not be there anyways, but he's not a very good defensive player and too have both him and Zach Randolph trying to defend the middle=death. If you are going to have Randolph you better have a center that can block shots, but then again I think i'm the only person who thinks Bogut is waaaaay overrated and will probably end up being like Zadrynus Ilgaskus.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

BlazingHeat said:


> Zadrynus Ilgaskus.


A healthy Z?

Where do I sign?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

BlazingHeat said:


> I think Bogut would be a really bad pick for the Blazers, he would probably not be there anyways, but he's not a very good defensive player and too have both him and Zach Randolph trying to defend the middle=death. If you are going to have Randolph you better have a center that can block shots, but then again I think i'm the only person who thinks Bogut is waaaaay overrated and will probably end up being like Zadrynus Ilgaskus.


I'm sorry he doesn't impress you. What would you like him to do when he constatnly faces double and triple teams on every single play? Averaging 20 and 12 and winning POY as a SOPH isn't good enough?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BlazingHeat said:


> ...but then again I think i'm the only person who thinks Bogut is waaaaay overrated and will probably end up being like Zadrynus Ilgaskus.


You mean Zydrunas Ilgauskas, two time All Star? (In only his 7th year in the league.) 

Most folks would be stoked to have an all star center.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I know there's a high demand around here to get a great shooting guard but I don't really see Gerald Green being the right player for the Blazers. I guess you're not too concerned with winning now but the Blazers are loaded with wing prospects and a deadly shooter should be quite obtainable in the second round. You're also going to already have a rookie shooting guard, Monya, joining the team next year. 

All of your youngs will hopefully be doing a ton of work this summer on their shooting. Telfair, Khrapa, Outlaw, Miles and others should improve significantly in this area. Unless you're trading a couple of them, I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to bring in a new winger. 

Positions of need seem to be backup power forward and point guard. There are some good PF/Cs (you can never have enough big men) as you know, a good few point guards too. Bargnani, Taft, Splitter, Vasquez- it's hard to know who the best fit would be.

The guy that makes the most sense to me, for the Blazers, is Deron Williams. He may be a bit of a reach at the 4th or 5th pick but I think he'd be perfect to help Telfair run and gun Blazers for 48 minutes every night. He can backup the point and could even start or backup at shooting guard, if need be. He can shoot, he's got the right attitude and leadership qualities, and he fills your need at the 1 and the 2.

Admittedly, I am praying for Gerald Green to fall to the Raptors but I'm pretty much doing the same for Deron. What you should have done was trade for VC, then you wouldn't have to worry about this whole shooting guard business and you could have cleared some room at the 3, but NO, Vince was far too worthless to give up a couple of prospects. Oh well.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I know there's a high demand around here to get a great shooting guard but I don't really see Gerald Green being the right player for the Blazers. I guess you're not too concerned with winning now but the Blazers are loaded with wing prospects and a deadly shooter should be quite obtainable in the second round. You're also going to already have a rookie shooting guard, Monya, joining the team next year.
> 
> All of your youngs will hopefully be doing a ton of work this summer on their shooting.  Telfair, Khrapa, Outlaw, Miles and others should improve significantly in this area. Unless you're trading a couple of them, I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to bring in a new winger.
> 
> Positions of need seem to be backup power forward and point guard. There are some good PF/Cs (you can never have enough big men) as you know, a good few point guards too. Bargnani, Taft, Splitter, Vasquez- it's hard to know who the best fit would be.


Good points. I agree that the Blazers are most likely to use their pick for a PF/C, unless they end up trading the pick. I really don't see them burning the pick on another high schooler.



> The guy that makes the most sense to me, for the Blazers, is Deron Williams. He may be a bit of a reach at the 4th or 5th pick but I think he'd be perfect to help Telfair run and gun Blazers for 48 minutes every night. He can backup the point and could even start or backup at shooting guard, if need be. He can shoot, he's got the right attitude and leadership qualities, and he fills your need at the 1 and the 2.


From what discussion I've read on the backup PG spot, I think that Blazers are looking for someone with experience. Jarik has been mentioned. I doubt that they want to bring in another rookie unless they plan on moving Telfair.



> Admittedly, I am praying for Gerald Green to fall to the Raptors but I'm pretty much doing the same for Deron. What you should have done was trade for VC, then you wouldn't have to worry about this whole shooting guard business and you could have cleared some room at the 3, but NO, Vince was far too worthless to give up a couple of prospects. Oh well.


Funny, the word around here is that it was the Raps that backed out of the Carter deal. I imagine both sides spin these things when a trade goes bad.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

i think you guys should look at gerald green and bogut as your top priorities. you guys need a young c and a young sg and those are the top 2 at those positions and 2 of most talented players in the draft without a doubt.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Why are so many people so high on the fact that drafting a HS player is a burn of a pick?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Why are so many people so high on the fact that drafting a HS player is a burn of a pick?


sarcasm:

because the last 3 high schoolers the blazers picked have been total busts

/sarcasm:


actually, I think it's because fans are dillusional in that they think we can trade our pick for a "top notch" shooting guard, or trade NVE's contract for one. So therefore, in some eyes, drafting a SG out of high school (even if it turns out he's smarter than they want to give him credit for, and actually a sure thing) to them means the team has "given up" their (unrealistic) quest to trade for a SG instead.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

green webster mccants.



I'd feel comfortable if i came away with any one of them in this draft to be the future 2 guard. How you move up or down to get them i dont know how that will shake out yet.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hap said:


> sarcasm:
> 
> because the last 3 high schoolers the blazers picked have been total busts
> 
> ...


I guess this is directed at me. I thought the reason I was against taking another high schooler is because I'd like to see the Blazers pick a player who could actually make a big contribution next season.

And yes, I may be delusional, but I do believe that the Blazers have all the pieces necessary to trade for a veteran 2G. It may not happen, but I think they should at least try to bring in an All-Star to be a leader to the young guys.

I'm a little curious why my having those opinions is somehow worthy of the sarcasm, Hap. I understand that there are differing opinions on what the Blazers should do. I was just expressing mine.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> green webster mccants.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd feel comfortable if i came away with any one of them in this draft to be the future 2 guard. How you move up or down to get them i dont know how that will shake out yet.


All 3 of those players should be available to Portland at the #5 pick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> All 3 of those players should be available to Portland at the #5 pick.


However I'm not sure if management would like to take them at that spot.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> I guess this is directed at me.


actually to be perfectly honest, it wasn't directed at anyone. And to be perfectly candid, I didn't actually know that you said anything of the like, or anything. 



> I thought the reason I was against taking another high schooler is because I'd like to see the Blazers pick a player who could actually make a big contribution next season.
> 
> And yes, I may be delusional, but I do believe that the Blazers have all the pieces necessary to trade for a veteran 2G. It may not happen, but I think they should at least try to bring in an All-Star to be a leader to the young guys.
> 
> I'm a little curious why my having those opinions is somehow worthy of the sarcasm, Hap. I understand that there are differing opinions on what the Blazers should do. I was just expressing mine.


was meant as a sweeping shot at some of the people within the team, not fans actually.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hap said:


> actually to be perfectly honest, it wasn't directed at anyone. And to be perfectly candid, I didn't actually know that you said anything of the like, or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> was meant as a sweeping shot at some of the people within the team, not fans actually.


OK, it's sometimes hard to figure out where the zingers are directed on a message board. Schilly responded to my line about not burning a pick on a high schooler, then you responded to Schilly's post...soooo I assumed you were giving me a shot. Anyway, sorry if I was off target in my post.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> OK, it's sometimes hard to figure out where the zingers are directed on a message board. Schilly responded to my line about not burning a pick on a high schooler, then you responded to Schilly's post...soooo I assumed you were giving me a shot. Anyway, sorry if I was off target in my post.


no harm, no foul. 

my "zingers" are generally done tongue in cheek anyways.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Passing on Green with our pick with Bogut already gone would be ****ing retarded.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Passing on Green with our pick with Bogut already gone would be ****ing retarded.


I discord....


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I discord....


Is there a better prospect that can almost guarantee stardom like Gerald Green can? He isn't like Outlaw, he's not a project. He can already handle the ball very well, he can shoot the ball with the best of them, and has atheltic ability up the ying yang. What more do you want? That's what the Blazers are missing right now, a SG that can bring all those to the table, Green can.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I discord....


Zags don't take this the wrong way, but I have yet to see you provide reason why....I mean I know you talked to a guy who knows a guy who used to de a staffer at rivals.com and he said his effort is questionable, at times, but I have yet to see why you don't like him.

ALl you ever do is spew out one liners saying Portland won't take him, or that we'll all be disappointed, but never provide insight as to why.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Zags don't take this the wrong way, but I have yet to see you provide reason why....I mean I know you talked to a guy who knows a guy who used to de a staffer at rivals.com and he said his effort is questionable, at times, but I have yet to see why you don't like him.
> 
> ALl you ever do is spew out one liners saying Portland won't take him, or that we'll all be disappointed, but never provide insight as to why.


I have stated on many occasions why I dont want him, but just recently I have came to using one liners because I'm tired of reiterating it constantly...

But my biggest thing against Green is that he is another skinny, high school kid, who everybody is putting a big hype on and comparing to T-Mac.....Most likely he will never fill into the shoes that people expect him to....He wont be ready for a couple of years if that, people are going goo goo gaga over the comparison, when realistically they have seen him play maybe once and are only going by the hype on the mock boards, which fluctuates periodically and then when his status is somewhere that they think it shouldnt be they write off those sites as being bogus....Those however are the very sites that question his effort and says he gets pushed around (at the high school level! Just imagine how much he would get pushed around at the pro level.)...

Not to mention just how much more inexperience he would bring our team...With as many young high schoolers and players who have no experience (or barely any) at any kind of high level, their is somewhere where they need to draw the line....

BTW, I'm kind of sold on Monia being the future SG, so I think we should look for a PF/C and then trade Van Exel to Houston for a later 1st rounder and get Rudy Fernandez and see how Monia and Rudy can do for us....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

So then you are basing our draft needs on most ready to contribute now then? 

The draft as it stands in todays world is a matter of compromise.

You can take a guy that will contribute now, but his future potential is more limited, or you can take a guy with a higher future upside, who may not contribute for a couple years, or maybe even at all.

If you are set on Monia for next season, whats the harm in taking a guy who will need a year or 2?

I'm glad we didn't write Travis off by saying "just another skinny HS kid" seems like he's starting to produce very well imo....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> You can take a guy that will contribute now, but his future potential is more limited, or you can take a guy with a higher future upside, who may not contribute for a couple years, or maybe even at all.


Thats not always the case....



> If you are set on Monia for next season, whats the harm in taking a guy who will need a year or 2?


I'm more set on Monia for the future rather than just next season....



> I'm glad we didn't write Travis off by saying "just another skinny HS kid" seems like he's starting to produce very well imo....


I have been pleasantly surprised with Travis as well....But he wasn't a high lottery pick....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

once we know which position in the draft we will have, we cant be sure about who we should pick.

What about this Fran guy?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm more set on Monia for the future rather than just next season....


I like hoping too, but he hasn't played a minute of NBA ball and you're set on him for the future?

Seems like quite a leap. What makes him better than Green right now and in the long run? I'm sure you can pull some arguments out of your ***, but what do we really have to go on here?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I like hoping too, but he hasn't played a minute of NBA ball and you're set on him for the future?


And Green has played a minute of NBA ball? or college ball? all Green has played is high school ball......

Monia has been part of a championship team in CSKA and is touted to be better than Khrapya....

Do you have an argument that you can give me that will convince me that Green will be a better option then Monia for the future?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Do you have an argument that you can give me that will convince me that Green will be a better option then Monia for the future?


I don't know if anyone can convince anyone of anything on this board, but Green appears to be a better prospect than Monya.

He's younger (by 2 years, 9 months). He's bigger (taller, at least, and longer; Monya probably outweighs him). And he's a 2 guard (Monia recently expressed surprise that he is considered by some to be a 2 guard).

Sergey shared time with Viktor when they were on CSKA. I hold out hope that he's going to be a good NBA player, but he doesn't have the upside that Green does.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> But my biggest thing against Green is that he is another skinny, high school kid, who everybody is putting a big hype on and comparing to T-Mac......


What "other" kid has been in a similar position?

I can't think of a single prep player that's been compared to McGrady that's gone in the lottery. (Dorrell Wright might have been compared by some to McGrady, but he went later in the first.)

Your position might be stronger if there were a trail of failed high school-to-pro prospects that have been taken in the first round and have failed... the fact is that there are hardly any. Leon Smith was one, but he's exceptional because of his mental illness and unique family background. Jonathan Bender is one, probably, but even someone like DeShawn Stevenson has started 133 games at the advanced age of 24.

Compare the rate of failure between college upperclassmen or international young players, and I will bet the prep players make out quite well. So why the vitriol towards Green?

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> So why the vitriol towards Green?
> 
> Ed O.


He's not Adam Morrison.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Compare the rate of failure between college upperclassmen or international young players, and I will bet the prep players make out quite well. So why the vitriol towards Green?


It's not that I strongly dislike Green, its more of me just not wanting to draft him.....And i could care less the rate of failure between college upperclassmen or international young players....

If Green was as much of a stud as Lebron than I would say go ahead and draft him but in reality he's not, he's just the best prospect in the weakest high school draft in quite some time...


And you fail to mention a skinny, high school kid with the same kind of weaknesses as Green who was picked #3 and has never lived up to his expectations and is currently bringing barely any effort on our own bench...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> If Green was as much of a stud as Lebron than I would say go ahead and draft him but in reality he's not, he's just the best prospect in the weakest high school draft in quite some time...


Well, I'm sure that Green wishes he were as good as LeBron so he could get your stamp of approval.



> And you fail to mention a skinny, high school kid with the same kind of weaknesses as Green who was picked #3 and has never lived up to his expectations and is currently bringing barely any effort on our own bench...


Why would I mention him? He's been good enough to garner a heck of a contract from the Blazers. He must be doing SOMETHING right.

Further, Miles's primary weakness has always been his lack of a jumpshot. Green does not have that weakness.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> And you fail to mention a skinny, high school kid with the same kind of weaknesses as Green who was picked #3 and has never lived up to his expectations and is currently bringing barely any effort on our own bench...


Hmm...Miles Weaknesses have always been his ability to shoot the ball, that's one of Greens strengths.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Why would I mention him? He's been good enough to garner a heck of a contract from the Blazers. He must be doing SOMETHING right.


And I'm sure that management regrets that contract now....It is also known that Paul Allen was the main reason for the Darius signing, he was/is his favorite player (Paul Allen lacks a bball IQ).....

The Blazers horrible decision to sign him to a contract is besides the point anyways...I'm talking about what he is currently producing to the team and whether or not is/was worthy of a lottery pick...

Green comes from the same school of thought as Miles too (according to the analysis I have read of him), they both have a poor work ethic and are often considered lazy.....which are the weaknesses I was alluding to...

Now before you work to twist my words around, you have to remember this is just my opinion, something that you tend to forget when replying to my posts...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Green comes from the same school of thought as Miles too (according to the analysis I have read of him), they both have a poor work ethic and are often considered lazy.....which are the weaknesses I was alluding to...


Wait....The analysis you have read is the same analysis sources that you say are inrelaiable and garbage at best.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Wait....The analysis you have read is the same analysis sources that you say are inrelaiable and garbage at best.


I have never said that NBAdraft.net or Draftcity.com is inreliable and garbage.....If I have, can you please find it, because I have never said that....

Sportsline's draft coverage on the other hand is something that I feel that way about.....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I have never said that NBAdraft.net or Draftcity.com is inreliable and garbage.....If I have, can you please find it, because I have never said that....
> 
> Sportsline's draft coverage on the other hand is something that I feel that way about.....


Wow you actually think other people actually use Sportsline as a source?... 

In that case NBADRAFTS profile on Miles and on Green read nothing alike. Comparison is similar, but the strengths and wekness' are not remotely the same.

Also the McGrady Comparison is different. the Year Miles was drafted, McGrady had set career highs scoring 15ppg and grabbing 6.3rpg with 3.3apg....So really Miles is living up to about 80% of his potential.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> And I'm sure that management regrets that contract now....It is also known that Paul Allen was the main reason for the Darius signing, he was/is his favorite player (Paul Allen lacks a bball IQ).....


someone else tried to pass this reasoning off the other week, so I'll ask you the same question I asked him. Besides one off the cuff remark that Allen reportedly made about acquiring Darius for Jeff McInnis..._"We can get Darius Miles, Cool"_... what else are you siting that PA was "the main reason for the Darius signing, he was/is his favorite player (Paul Allen lacks a bball IQ)"? Though I read everything I can on the team, I haven't read one other quote from PA on Darius. Not surprisingly, the other poster couldn't produce/recall anything else either.

John Nash on the other hand has said lots of flattering things about Darius... and of course he traded for him and he resigned him... how's his Bball IQ IYO? For someone who consistently implies that they're in touch with management's thinking on various matters (including regretting resigning DM), you seem to be at odds with their past decisions.

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> For someone who consistently implies that they're in touch with management's thinking, you seem to be at odds with their past decisions.


The Darius signing and Zach signings are the only 2 decisions that I have disagreed with so far...

Besides that I'm pretty happy about what Nash has done so far.....

On the Darius thing, I have heard Brian Wheeler and Mike Rice mention it on courtside Monday night...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> The Darius signing and Zach signings are the only 2 decisions that I have disagreed with so far...


I wasn't fond of the Wallace trade or the Theo resigning myself, but thats neither here nor there... anyways, are you conceeding that the Paul Allen loves Darius stuff was a bunch of extrapolated bleep, or do you have any real evidence of this?

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> I wasn't fond of the Wallace trade or the Theo resigning myself, but thats neither here nor there... anyways, are you conceeding that the Paul Allen loves Darius stuff was a bunch of extrapolated bleep, or do you have any real evidence of this?
> 
> STOMP


I only say what I hear or watch from the media, which I'm sure you do as well, unless you have some secret inside source.....

And I have heard it a couple times over the radio, its highly unlikely that multiple Blazer fans could come up with the same lie about Paul Allen loving Darius' game...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I have heard it a couple times over the radio, its highly unlikely that multiple Blazer fans could come up with the same lie about Paul Allen loving Darius' game...


Heard what exactly? Quotes? Like I said before, there is only one slightly warmer then tepid remark that I'm aware of, and apparently you've nothing else to add. PA doesn't do many interviews, and its not like Blazer fans (or media types) hang out with him and get his personal thoughts on players let alone who he's insisting on throwing dollars at... IMO it would be exactly like fans to take a single bland quote and presume/pretend that they're in the know. Hang out here long enough and you'll see it happen again and again.

STOMP


----------

